# Monster Horsepower Machine



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I picked up one of these little Trinity "dynos" new in the box off of Ebay. I'm running it off a Pro-Peak 20 amp power supply. I have 6 motors I've spun up on it now, all at 5 volts, everything from a 12D to a stocker. All of them worked fine except for one of the three stock motors. This one particular motor starts to spin up, the voltage rises, the amperage continues to rise up to around 15-18 amps, and then it shuts off. There is an error message on the screen that says "output short/start failure". Since it seems it's useless to try and get an answer from Trinity, does anybody have any ideas on why this motor might be doing this? Perhaps a short in the armature wire? It seems to run fine in a truck. Anybody else with any experience with the MHM?


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

sounds like one bad motor, other than that can u get any real info from this thing,stormer has them on sale and I would have jumped except for trinity's rep for parts/service after the sale thanks


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I have been trying to buy the mini motor adapter that comes with the dyno, Trinity has never responded to my email request for information to let me know if the part is available. I know what you mean about their poor service and responses.
Don


----------



## Mr.K&N (May 9, 2006)

Easy-Are you looking for the magnet? Trinity doesnt have a part number for parts for the machine.... They only sell it as a whole... Talked to trinity today about it.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Not sure what it is, imagine it is something to hold the smaller motors inside the bracket for spool-up. Not sure if it is a magnet or not. I sent 3 or 4 messages, both on their web site and their forum, with no response. ( a few months ago ). I kind of gave up on Trinity.
Don


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

reggies dad.........they provide RPM and amp draw from the motor and can run it from .01-8v. There is no "load" to get readings like you find from say a CE dyno or anything but I think with some experimentation it can help with tuning.

Easy........I know the part you're talking about. It looks kind of like a regular sized motor can that you bolt the smaller to and then put it in the clamp. Surprised they don't offer these parts for them but this is Trinity we are dealing with here.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thats what I thought. I guess I will have to buy one of the dynos, and then maybe resell what I don't need.
Don


----------



## tmckinney (Jul 7, 2006)

Dont know if this help, but I was using a 20amp power supply to dyno my motors and my Fantom Dyno kept shutting down or giving me wierd numbers, and same for my Turbo but it would just shut down completly. I found out that my motors were pulling more than my power supply could handle, so now I use a car battery and have no problems. I dont know anything about the Trinity Dyno but if your motors are pulling more than your supply it will mess things up for sure. Hope this helps and makes sense!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Me thinks if a stock motor pulls more than 20 amps at 5 volts there's more wrong with the motor than the power supply.  Thanks for the info though!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

It could be a multitude of thing..

Mis aligned bushing
bad com
or something could be bound up
the harder the motor has to work the more amp draw it has.
Try the arm in a different can.. if it does the same thing, chances are it is the arm.. If it doesnt, then try a diff arm in the can.. you can eliminate one or the other..


----------



## duratrashed (Apr 1, 2007)

if one pole shorts , it will still run fine , but get hotter than hell , and drain battery quicker , that would explain the high readings, test the comm ,


----------



## tmckinney (Jul 7, 2006)

OvalmanPA said:


> Me thinks if a stock motor pulls more than 20 amps at 5 volts there's more wrong with the motor than the power supply.  Thanks for the info though!


I dont think so man... all of my stock motors I build pull way way more then 20 amps at the initial start up, I pull any where from 72-101 amps. Trust me, it might be your power supply.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Yes with a LOAD they are going to draw big amps. This "dyno" doesn't apply a load to the motor so that shouldn't be a problem. Your Fantom dyno has a big alum. disk to get spinning on startup so yes, you'll have quite a load to draw amps.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanks for the ideas guys. First thing I'll try is the arm in another can when I get a chance.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

one monster stock on me kept shutting down my 15 amp rivergate when run at 2.5 volts. it had green/blue putnams and springs. no clue...... but it kept spiking everything. i since tossed that motor arm .. put in a new one and viola.


----------

